# Food binge may cause long-term body fat increase



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Food binge may cause long-term body fat increase Man on weighing scales It is harder to get those pounds off once they have become body fat A moment on the lips can actually mean a lifetime on the hips, according to Swedish researchers, who found that binging on food seems to have a long term [...]

*Read More...*


----------

